# Delilah's Final Countdown...



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

We got 4 days left til her Due Date.
I wanted to ask your opinions on when you think she might pop.
I separated her from her sister and brought her into the garage tonight.
She is NOT happy about it, and makes it well known.!!!

We're in Alaska, and we have SO MUCH snow on the ground right now due to the recent snow-storm, and it is SOOOOOO cold, that if she drops these little guys outside, they're as good as dead..
I won't risk it....
And sadly.... I don't have a barn to take her into.....

The first photo (in the snow) was taken exactly a month ago, to the day.
The second (inside the kidding pen) was taken about an hour ago...

This will be her 2nd freshening....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing twin bucklings for her.

Here is a tip for telling whether her udder is full:

Pinch (not hard) the skin on her udder. If you cannot, she has a "strutted" udder.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm guessing twin bucklings for her.
> 
> Here is a tip for telling whether her udder is full:
> 
> Pinch (not hard) the skin on her udder. If you cannot, she has a "strutted" udder.


Thanks! I thought my does udder was full and tight until I did this!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Your welcome! I found that somewhere on *I think* this forum. It has helped tremendously.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Tomorrow's the due date. I swear, she's toying with me! Each time I hear something in the garage, I go check on her, and I swear she's laughing at me! Little stinker!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahh they are so frustrating like that!!  I think Buck/Doe twins for her.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I went to check on her again, and she had a bunch of straw stuck to her rear, and when I went to clean it off, she had this yellow, stretchy, gooey, rubbery stuff hanging down. Mucus plug? I thought they loose that like a week or 2 before kidding?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, yeah, and her udder is nice and full now. Not rock-hard, but not merely "full". It's actually " swollen and bulging. Looks puffy.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She sounds _really _close. How are her ligs? They lose their plug from 1 month before to the day of kidding.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds close. Some does don't loose their plug until right before labor. Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is the updated udder-shot. 
I also attached a shot of the vaginal area showing the mucus, and a few others.

I've never had goats give birth before. LoL I just want to make sure everything is going as it should.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah her udder looks huge!!! And nice too  Any labor signs yet??


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Yeah her udder looks huge!!! And nice too  Any labor signs yet??


Not really..... 
But the way I see it... No matter how hard she tries, she can't keep them in there forever..!!!

:slapfloor:Muahahahaha!!!! :ROFL:

And yeah, I am very happy with her udder. She was nowhere near that size last summer, but still was milking nearly a gallon a day, so I am eager to see what she produces this year.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Udder looks ready. Let us know!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, that's her plug.  Well, I am guessing she will have them tomorrow night.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a link to a video I took about 3 hours ago.
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/paul...ilah/DSCN5847_zpsb3627005.mp4.html?sort=3&o=1
She is breathing even harder now, and more of the plug came out..!!! :leap:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, now I am guessing tomorrow afternoon, or *maybe* tonight.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Checked on her this morning.....
Yep!
She's still laughing at me! LoL
That Little Goober!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Came home for lunch. Still nothing.








She's just laying there with this big grin on her face!!!
Aaaah!!! :GAAH:
NOW that it's her due-date, the waiting is driving me NUTS! :hair: 
I swear I am going to choke her! LOL (never!) :lovey:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

C'mon girl!! Today is the day, the sun is shining ... (well not here lol)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Question: She is not interested in her feed.
It's highly unusual for this girl. She's like a freight-train when it comes to her grain normally, and will run over anyone, and anything in her way. This time, she just looked at it, and ignored it...
I am assuming this is part of the labor process???


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> C'mon girl!! Today is the day, the sun is shining ... (well not here lol)


I know right? It's shining here! LOL


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Anything not the norm could be! She sounds really close to me...but you know how they like to fool us!! Happy kidding


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Them going off feed is a common sign of impending labor!! Good luck!! :leap:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, she is either in labor or very close. Usually they go off of feed the day they kid.  

P.S. Could you please take pictures of the birth? That would be so helpful!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> P.S. Could you please take pictures of the birth? That would be so helpful!


I was planning on it.  I have 2 batteries ready, charged and on standby.
I do have to go back to work at noon, and will be out til about 5:30. With my luck, she will have them while I am out!!! URGH

I don't know if I want to take pictures, or a Video. What do you guys think???


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! I really enjoy (I know, I am a weirdo) looking at pictures of the birth. It fascinates me. Take as many as you most possibly can! LOL

Can you like... skip work? Call in sick or something, lol. She probably will have them while you are gone. So, for stinking bananas sake, STAY HOME!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

They start breathing shallow quick breaths close to labor. Sometimes you will see them back into corners and just stare off in space with dilated eyes. Laying down, getting up laying down, getting back, up pawing, not interested in feed and all that is all signs of labor. Her back legs do look a little posty. I'm not sure I'd leave for work.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Stay with your goatie girl, stay with your goatie girl, let's go, let's go, wait no, STAY!

Hehe, like my new cheer? 

:slapfloor:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I wish I could stay home. I really do. But I missed a whole week of work last week due to my 9 year old and 6 year olds being sick. My daughter was in the hospital on IV drips on Friday night too because of dehydration due to diarrhea and vomiting...
So I can't miss anymore work.
Besides, my hubby will be here today during the day. And if anything starts happening, he said he would call me. I just hope she can hold off until after I get home. Or even when I am on the way home. Because being a school-bus driver, I can't exactly just come home any time I want. 
Right now she looks comfortable, and is laying down, and chewing her cud....
There is no discharge, no fluids coming out yet.... Although the grain she loves so much, is still sitting untouched in her feeder...
Just keep your fingers crossed that she holds off til this evening!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Aww, gosh. Tell your husband to photograph the birth if he is there and you are not. lol


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Stay with your goatie girl, stay with your goatie girl, let's go, let's go, wait no, STAY!
> 
> Hehe, like my new cheer?
> 
> :slapfloor:


I love it!!  :dance:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I told hubby to check on her every 30 minutes, and call me the moment he sees anything.
I will make sure to update again when I get back.
It is noon here now, and I am going back to work.
Will be back in a bit over 5 hours.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Yay! I really enjoy (I know, I am a weirdo) looking at pictures of the birth. It fascinates me. Take as many as you most possibly can! LOL


I have a labor and birthing video that I can post if you want it  Its from our Nubian doe in Feb. I missed taping the first one but it has the second being born backwards on it.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That would be great Trinity! Thanks!


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

Cannot wait to HEAR YOU TELL ALL!!!
Yes, Trinity and everyone else who has videos, please post those as well as about a zillion pics!


> I have 2 batteries ready, charged and on standby.


 I've got the camera in "the birthing bucket" but I didn't think about extra batteries. Thanks!

Raising goats is a totally new thing for me (we have 7 kids-- the human variety and all adults now). My 3 goats are (supposedly) pg and due the 1st-2nd week of May. I am PUMPED!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We will know in five hours. UGH!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

fibromom said:


> Cannot wait to HEAR YOU TELL ALL!!!
> Yes, Trinity and everyone else who has videos, please post those as well as about a zillion pics!
> I've got the camera in "the birthing bucket" but I didn't think about extra batteries. Thanks!
> 
> Raising goats is a totally new thing for me (we have 7 kids-- the human variety and all adults now). My 3 goats are (supposedly) pg and due the 1st-2nd week of May. I am PUMPED!


Well, if you want info, THIS IS THE PLACE TO GET IT!!!!! Ask as many questions as you possibly can. We are here to help :hi5:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Posted it here
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/birthing-video-145120/#post1378843

Didn't mean to hijack your thread!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Abra?!?!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry it took so long...!!!
Of course, Delilah HAD to kid when I was at work. DUH. That was predictable! LoL
I made it home about 15 minutes after the last one was out.
We have triplets. 2 Boys, and one girl.
The first out was the little girl, then 2 boys. The white boy was the last to come out. He's the biggest.
Hubby recorded it for me, but it's not the same as be being there. I am SO disappointed! I SHOULD have called in! Urgh!
I am uploading the videos right now. Might take me a bit though. Hubby filled up 4 GIGS on the camera! LOL
Hubby said Delilah is a silent kidder. He said he went in to check on her, and she was just standing there, giving him that "What are you doing here?" look. Then 15 minutes later, he heard a weird noise, and he went in to check on her again, and she already had one baby on the ground (the little girl). She, apparently, didn't make a peep while kidding.!!!
The little girl is the smallest, and is not able to stand on her front legs yet. She kneels. We administered Selenium/vitamin E paste to all. They all seem to have wobbly legs that are sort of 'bent' here and there.
Anything else you guys can think of to help them along? ESPECIALLY the little girl..???
Delilah was being a GOOD mom, until the afterbirth came out, and then something snapped in her head, and she tried to get the little white buckling with her horns. She hooked him, and flung him a few feet. So she is back out in the pen with her sister now, who is due in a week and a half. NOT going to risk her hurting them.
Babies are being bottle fed, got some colostrum into all of them, but they are not eating much.
Already have one of the boys lined up for a home.

I will post more photos and links to videos as soon as I can!
Will try tonight, but it is after 11, and I have to be up at 4. Urgh.

I also have a very serious concern about Delilah's back feet.
But I am going to post that on the Health & Wellness side...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sooo cute!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwww, gosh DANG it. Oh well, I have missed 3 births this year.

You SHOULD have listened to my cheer! LOL

Congrats, I am so sorry she is not a good mom. I know how that is!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awe they look beautiful!! Sorry you missed it. I got to see my Nubian kid in February praying my pygmys cooperate but they don't like to do that about anything so I am sure they won't and I will miss a few of them if not all of them lol


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Awwww, gosh DANG it. Oh well, I have missed 3 births this year.
> 
> You SHOULD have listened to my cheer! LOL


Yeah! I know! I SHOULD have.!!!
Well it's YOUR fault too you know! LOL
*You SHOULD have kicked me in my rear end thru the computer screen*! :snowlaugh:
It's OK though. I have Videos. Most of it is not exciting, so I edited and made 2 shorter ones one of the birth of the middle baby (temporarily named Copper) and the other of the white buckling. 
(hubby recorded over 2 HOURS total!).

And Chloe is due in a week and a half. Who knows, I might luck out with her!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Abra said:


> Yeah! I know! I SHOULD have.!!!
> Well it's YOUR fault too you know! LOL
> *You SHOULD have kicked me in my rear end thru the computer screen*! :snowlaugh:
> It's OK though. I have Videos. Most of it is not exciting, so I edited and made 2 shorter ones one of the birth of the middle baby (temporarily named Copper) and the other of the white buckling.
> ...


LOL Abra. Like, SO LOL!! OH gosh, THERE goes my ridiculous talk. :scratch:

I didn't think about kicking you through your screen... *in a dork voice* Wouldn't that_ break_ the screen??? onder: 

Haha, okay, off to look at the pic loaded birth announcement!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, so per your request, here are the links to the Videos:
As I mentioned before, the first one arrived silently, and hubby caught the 2nd and 3rd.
Here is the birth of the 2nd baby, a buckling that Hubby named Copper.





And here is a link to the birth of the 3rd baby. Another buckling. Hubby named him Smoky.





*Enjoy.!!!*


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you! I will have to save them in a folder, because our WiFi doesn't allow me to watch videos.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Thank you! I will have to save them in a folder, because our WiFi doesn't allow me to watch videos.


You better watch them! LoL
I was So mad at the circumstance while watching, but I was grateful at the same time!
OMGoatness... I would have been in there SO many, MANY times to 'try' to help!
Hubby did GOOD letting nature take it's course!
I was biting my nails even watching the videos! LOL

(ESPECIALLY on the 'Smoke' one. I swear I keep seeing the baby trying to breathe when his head is out of Delilah's 'bum'.... I don't know if I am seeing things or not, but I swear he is gasping for air!!! I don't know if it's just me, but I swear, if I was there, I think I would have freaked out and ran in there to clear his mouth!!!)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, yes, I understand! I always want to at least help a little bit. Like, I don't know, can I help.... clean them off or pull them out? LOL, I am not one to let nature take it's course!


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

Way to go, Mommy!
She was super! As an OB nurse, I do have to say that I was way nervous as the bags stayed on the delivered faces and the babies were attempting to breathe.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Awww that was awesome. I love her face so pretty. WOW and three babies I never would have guessed. Cool feeder to.=]


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

What scared me the most was the last one (Smoky, the white one). I can clearly see him gasping for air when his head is out. It freaked me out SO much!!!
I could not believe that hubby didn't run in there to help!!! Urgh!
I am glad everything turned out well in the end.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You should have seen our first goat-birthing experience Abra  The doe dropped the baby on the ground and my mom freaked out so badly about the doe screaming and the baby still wrapped in the bag that she called every goat person we knew AND the vet :ROFL: It took my sister to get in and rip the bag to help the kid out.

Congrats on the triplets!! They are just precious


----------

